
Seeking Feedback for Zapier to PowerPoint App - jbaylin
https://getpowerspot.com/
======
jbaylin
Currently, Zapier doesn't connect to PowerPoint. We built an app that connects
your Zapier Zaps to PowerPoint. Looking for early feedback, testers etc.

